# Broken power button



## Zack (Jul 5, 2011)

The power button on my mom's droid x is broken...it's not rooted. I'm wondering if there's anyway to get it to boot without it. Stock recovery didn't help since you need to use the power button to select an option...the screen and all other buttons work fine. Any help is appreciated

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

This happened to my first DROIDX and I had to get it replaced

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

